# Cement tubs help



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get some cement mixing tubs to keep some rats in also what size would you recommend


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

Not cement mixing tubs, but you could try these?

Go Shopping - Garland - Garland Titan Garden Tray (G95)

Are a little bit expensive though....


----------



## reptilepaul (Dec 5, 2011)

lucky reptile sell rodent tubs or use "rubs" with mesh lids, cement tubs are in toolstation, those garden trays aint deep enough for my mice let alone rats.


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Excellent cheers for that will have a look


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Jesus them luck reptile cages are expensive, tried to look on line with toolstation but still can't find cement tubs however I was looking at pro racks and if Im reading it rite they seem to be very reasonably priced rack 20 tubs with bottles £300 = 15 a tub


----------



## merv1988 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am also looking for these think I may have found some if they are in stock Kamasa 55871 Mixing Tub Drp Tray 40L - ONLY £7.05 Kamasa 55871 Mixing Tub Drp Tray 40LHAND TOOLS and POWERTOOLS ACCSHAND TOOLS and POWERTOOLS ACCS


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Toolstation > Hand Tools > Builders Tools > Plasterers Polyethylene Mixing Bath


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

merv1988 said:


> I am also looking for these think I may have found some if they are in stock Kamasa 55871 Mixing Tub Drp Tray 40L - ONLY £7.05 Kamasa 55871 Mixing Tub Drp Tray 40LHAND TOOLS and POWERTOOLS ACCSHAND TOOLS and POWERTOOLS ACCS


These definitely look like the ones to use, have you found out if they are in stock yet? Much cheaper to use these than the 33L RUB's I'm currently using and could do with making a new rack (current one only has 3 levels).


----------



## merv1988 (Dec 26, 2008)

I.hope they are in stock cause I have placed my order for 4 not told the Mrs that am gona start breeding my own food so think I will make a small rack first see how I get on 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm guessing that they would say 'out of stock' on the website before you place your order so you should be good  I'm gonna order some when I get paid, cheers for the reply


----------



## merv1988 (Dec 26, 2008)

well u would think so but they have just sent me an email saying the money hasn't been taken out untill the company has processed my order so we will c lol


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Let me know how u get on, if there are any good


----------

